# DART



## murphydog1 (1 Dec 2005)

How are the DART Team members chosen? What are the chances of a sig op (reserves)  getting a chance to be on the team?


----------



## Radop (7 Dec 2005)

The comms guys come out of Kingston and are assigned to that duty through 3 Sqn and 1 Sqn of CFJSR.  It is ussually regular force pers but one reservest was there for a short period.


----------



## glenndon (27 Feb 2006)

Hi,

I'm an LCIS Tech, and deployed with the DART to Sri Lanka last year.

D&S (in my case 2RCHA) provided two sigs for their comms applications.  As stated above, CFJSR provided the rest.  If you are a reserve operator on contract with JSR, then I wouldn't say it would be impossible to get on the team.

Glenn


----------



## Radop (7 Mar 2006)

The only difference is they now have a competant tech in there.

LOL.  Thats for your ugly mug statement!  lol

Radop


----------



## JG (18 Apr 2006)

I'm on the DART now and recently deployed to Pakistan, and I'm LCIS also out of 2RCHA and currently we have 2 techs and 2 or 3 sig op on the deployment list for DART out of our unit...unless you are part of the group from CFJSR or part of the regiment that is involved with DARt your chances of getting on it a quite low.....


----------



## Radop (29 Apr 2006)

Correct and correction to my earlier post.  Being at JSR I forget that not everyone is just looking at the NRL comms.  You guys provide the comms for the internal part of the mission.  Most of our guys can't tell the difference between the Rad B and Rad D.


----------



## WDW (23 May 2006)

I deployed on the DART to Sri Lanka as the CP Sgt and I was in the Regt when the DART got ready for Pakistan and I think they had about 4 Sig Op Reservist deploy with them. They were all on a call out in the Regt for a year on Mercury Surge and the Regt had to fill positions on the DART, so the reservists were used the same as reg force guys.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

How many 226's went with DART?


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

My goal is to serve with DART at some point in my career...not many nurses on the team though are there... 

Sorry having a smartass moment...I truly would like to be a member of DART.

HL


----------



## Zombie (7 Sep 2006)

How would one go about getting on the DART team? Memos?  I'm a Sig Op about to go on QL3...

How long are you part of the team once you're on? Are you still eligible for other deployments?


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

Zombie said:
			
		

> How would one go about getting on the DART team? Memos?  I'm a Sig Op about to go on QL3...



Read all of the answers above




			
				Zombie said:
			
		

> How long are you part of the team once you're on? Are you still eligible for other deployments?



With the Regt, you are on until your Sqn takes you off. Usually you are still eligible for other deployments, but someone has to be ready to take your place. The SSM looks after the manning.


----------



## Zombie (7 Sep 2006)

I mean more on my end, what can I do to make my application noticed, besides memos and informing my chain. Are there any qualifications I could get on my own time. Are there restrictions on becoming a member like X number of years in? How long is a DART deployment?


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

First you have to be in the proper unit. 

If you come to CFJSR you may, once you are qualified, end up in one of the DART positions. You have a better chance on getting onto the Theatre Activation Team (TAT) as a new Sig Op if you end up in 1 Sqn. If you end up in 3 Sqn, you'll probably end up on a sustainment mission upon completion of your NCCIS Op Crse.

I have been in the Regt for 7 years and have never held a DART position as there are not many to go around.


----------



## Radop (8 Sep 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> First you have to be in the proper unit.
> 
> If you come to CFJSR you may, once you are qualified, end up in one of the DART positions. You have a better chance on getting onto the Theatre Activation Team (TAT) as a new Sig Op if you end up in 1 Sqn. If you end up in 3 Sqn, you'll probably end up on a sustainment mission upon completion of your NCCIS Op Crse.
> 
> I have been in the Regt for 7 years and have never held a DART position as there are not many to go around.



If you want to deploy, you can't beat 3 Sqn with 1 Sqn a close second.  No brigade can match that.


----------

